# ~~~> I Want to……



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

I wanted to let everyone know, I received my FM3. It was not as difficult as I anticipated. The whole process took a total of 5 days, including time of postage. I mailed the application on Monday. They call me for the interview on Wednesday. And I picked it up on Friday. I do not know if this is the norm, or maybe North Carolina is an unusual state. Never the less, I have my FM3 in hand. I want to thank everyone that helped me through the process, but most of all I want to thank this Site; it holds a wealth of information and even more, the best people on the internet. Next stop; Mexico City February 13 :clap2:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Congratulations!
Now, you must remember a few very important things.
1. Be sure to get your FM3 stamped on the 'Entrada' page when you enter Mexico; it is a must.
2. Within 30 days of that date, you must go to INM (Immigration) with proof of address, photos, etc. and register the FM3 in Mexico. A definite must.
3. From then on, you must renew it, with the same proofs, 30 days before expiration, in Mexico; so, plan ahead and mark your calendar.
4. If you exit Mexico, get the FM3 stamped on the 'Salida' page.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

That's great! Did you do it at Raleigh Consulate? They have been very helpful but we have been holding off till package major shipment.


----------



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

yes i did, the Raliegh Consulate is great.


----------

